# Documents To Go 3.0 Is Free Today



## UnEZ (Nov 17, 2011)

Just wanted to give everyone the heads up. Documents to Go Is Free today (11/21/11) on Amazon Appstore, normally $14.99.

http://amzn.to/eXFkmL


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

That's the third free major office suite for the droid from amazon in about a month. I'm bound to like one of them.


----------



## skylerdprahl (Nov 14, 2011)

yeah i wish they would do that with some of the other expensive type apps on the market. Like give away spb3d free or something. Or anything else that is expensive lol.

I don't know when i would ever use the office suite. It is not like I can hook my phone up to a printer.... I dont know. Maybe people do things with their phone I don't, but it seems like a waste. It's not like I am going to sit here and type a paper on my phone either...


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

skylerdprahl said:


> yeah i wish they would do that with some of the other expensive type apps on the market. Like give away spb3d free or something. Or anything else that is expensive lol.
> 
> I don't know when i would ever use the office suite. It is not like I can hook my phone up to a printer.... I dont know. Maybe people do things with their phone I don't, but it seems like a waste. It's not like I am going to sit here and type a paper on my phone either...


On amazon there was a printer app for that lol


----------



## scotttr (Nov 8, 2011)

skylerdprahl said:


> I don't know when i would ever use the office suite. It is not like I can hook my phone up to a printer.... I dont know. Maybe people do things with their phone I don't, but it seems like a waste. It's not like I am going to sit here and type a paper on my phone either...


It's nice for checking email attachments when away from your computer or for taking a quik note.
Adobe seems to do the best PDF reader though.


----------



## bicycle019 (Oct 8, 2011)

Downloaded Quickoffice Pro the other day for free and was pretty excited for the savings. As someone who checks their work email on my phone the ability to view Excel and Powerpoint is very nice. For no cost, I was willing to try it.

I'm glad to see that Amazon is really putting out some significant apps to drag all the traffic/views in. If they are going to try to compete w/the native Market for traffic they are really going to have to give some decent stuff away. There is enough incentive to keep me checking to see what's currently available.


----------



## hokulus (Jun 23, 2011)

In addition to the free apps they also offer discounts from time to time.. I missed root explorer when they gave it away but was able too pick it up for $.99 on sale later down the road.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

skylerdprahl said:


> yeah i wish they would do that with some of the other expensive type apps on the market. Like give away spb3d free or something. Or anything else that is expensive lol.
> 
> I don't know when i would ever use the office suite. It is not like I can hook my phone up to a printer.... I dont know. Maybe people do things with their phone I don't, but it seems like a waste. It's not like I am going to sit here and type a paper on my phone either...


It's not just about printing. I'm President of a non-profit and I don't always have a laptop with me, so being able to access and edit a wider range of documents than Google Docs can offer on the go is a lifesaver. I deal with email much more than physical documents, and while I like a laptop more, when I can't have one, I need something like this.


----------



## syntrix (Sep 14, 2011)

I clicked and wanted to say thanks. I'll probably use it like 1-2 times a year when I use my corp web exchange.

Good to have!


----------

